

AMPRNet: computer networks over amateur radio - tomkinstinch
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMPRNet

======
tomkinstinch
A bit more information:

[http://www.qsl.net/kb9mwr/wapr/tcpip/amprnet.html](http://www.qsl.net/kb9mwr/wapr/tcpip/amprnet.html)

"Back 1969, Norman Abramson launched Aloha Project at University of Hawaii.
Motivated by the poor telephone lines in the Hawaiian Islands, funded by ARPA
to investigate how to build a packet switched network based on fixed site
radio links. At the University of Hawaii it was not really an option to use
the PSTN or any form of cabling between Hawaii’s many islands. It opted
instead to connect the seven colleges spread across four islands by the use of
amateur radio. Norm performed a number of experiments around 1970 to develop
methods to arbitrate access to a shared radio channel by network nodes. This
system operated on UHF frequencies at 9600 baud. Abramson later developed a
satellite version of ALOHAnet called PACNET."

